
Tell HN: Algolia HN search seems to be not working on the full data - enitihas
It seems the algolia hn search is not working on the full hn data. For example, the homepage doesn&#x27;t show the top posts of all time, even when selecting &quot;All Time&quot; as range.
Url: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com
======
redox_
The team has been testing a new ranking formula, keeping you posted tomorrow.

